# Register/SCO



## marymilkovich (May 20, 2021)

Hi folks! So i've been on LOA from target since last August. I'm a cashier regularly and I know the register and where things are on the computer have changed since the last time I worked. Since these updates are universal, what are some things that I should know? I have a SCO shift my first day so I'm assuming it'll be similar to the registers like the old one. Any help is appreciated. Thank you all so much!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 20, 2021)

SCO is a little different, but mostly the same. Biggest change is how you edit prices, which I’m not going to post publicly. If you could do old SCO, you’ll learn the new one in 5 mins tops.

new pos is completely different than the old pos and you will need a bit of training if your store didn’t have it before you left


----------



## marymilkovich (May 20, 2021)

thanks so much!!! i used the new pos on the registers like once before i left, lol. guess i'll be needing some training!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 20, 2021)

It is easier to use once you learn it. Like if you shadow someone for like 15-20 mins you should be good to go


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 26, 2021)

I think if you were using it in August 2020, you were already using the same version of SCO POS, and no longer the skinned version of Classic POS (the one on the registers - with the yellow K-keys) on Self-Checkout.

There aren't many changes to it, like Amanda mentions here. Price change is really easy. Get yourself a Speed ID every shift. It speeds things up (hence the name) and makes me feel more comfortable than letting Guests see my TM# and PIN.

Some bugs I have noticed and you may run into them:
• *Gets stuck on "Loading" circle screen overlay *— there's a "Loading" circle after a transaction finishes and you can see the "Scan Item to Begin" screen under it, but the loading circle won't let you do anything. It disables both scanners so you can't even use your Speed ID, and can't even throw it into Store Mode with the button.
You can let it time out (and slow down your entire line), or you can "pop the 'hood" and remove the receipt paper. This will force the SCO to freak out and display the "A Team Member is coming over to help" screen, which takes priority over the loading screen, and now lets you put it into Store Mode. Replace the receipt paper and close the register top part. Since this is technically a "system error" you've "caused," you can't use the scanner with your Speed ID, so you have to throw it into Store Mode manually with TM#/PIN. But then you can just click "Exit" and it's back on ready for the next Guest. Beats waiting 5-7 minutes for the Loading screen to go away.

We have noticed this happens mostly after a cash transaction.

• *Pay button does nothing *— Guest hits pay and nothing happens. Like literally nothing. Suspend the transaction, take them to another SCO, and put this one in Store Mode and do a Fast Restart (not a full restart, just restart the app). It'll work again.


----------



## sunnydays (May 26, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Some bugs I have noticed and you may run into them:
> • *Gets stuck on "Loading" circle screen overlay *— there's a "Loading" circle after a transaction finishes and you can see the "Scan Item to Begin" screen under it, but the loading circle won't let you do anything. It disables both scanners so you can't even use your Speed ID, and can't even throw it into Store Mode with the button.
> You can let it time out (and slow down your entire line), or you can "pop the 'hood" and remove the receipt paper. This will force the SCO to freak out and display the "A Team Member is coming over to help" screen, which takes priority over the loading screen, and now lets you put it into Store Mode. Replace the receipt paper and close the register top part. Since this is technically a "system error" you've "caused," you can't use the scanner with your Speed ID, so you have to throw it into Store Mode manually with TM#/PIN. But then you can just click "Exit" and it's back on ready for the next Guest. Beats waiting 5-7 minutes for the Loading screen to go away.
> 
> We have noticed this happens mostly after a cash transaction.


a fast restart once this starts will fix this for the rest of the day 9 times out of 10


----------



## Logo (Oct 28, 2021)

Does anyone have a SCO that you have 'set up' as credit/debit only? If so how do you handle 'change' situations when the guest misses every sign on the SCO that says credit/debit no cash and still uses cash?  How do you account for it in cashroom? Feel free to PM if information is too sensitive for all to see.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 29, 2021)

i don't. any particular reason why you guys have one set up that way?? coin shortage reasons??


----------



## JustTapSkip (Oct 29, 2021)

Logo said:


> Does anyone have a SCO that you have 'set up' as credit/debit only? If so how do you handle 'change' situations when the guest misses every sign on the SCO that says credit/debit no cash and still uses cash?  How do you account for it in cashroom? Feel free to PM if information is too sensitive for all to see.


When one of the SCO registers are out of money usually my LOD just lets me take out cash from one of the check-lane registers to give them their change and then when that register has money we just just take it out and put it back at the CL register


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 29, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> When one of the SCO registers are out of money usually my LOD just lets me take out cash from one of the check-lane registers to give them their change and then when that register has money we just just take it out and put it back at the CL register


The fact that you have an "LOD" at your store pretty much explains why you do this rather than follow actual procedures.


----------



## Logo (Oct 29, 2021)

Because it is at our food ave. Was told if there were money in it someone would have  to stand there and be available for guest. 


sunnydays said:


> i don't. any particular reason why you guys have one set up that way?? coin shortage reasons??


----------



## Logo (Oct 29, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> The fact that you have an "LOD" at your store pretty much explains why you do this rather than follow actual procedures.


So what is the actual procedure?


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 29, 2021)

Logo said:


> Because it is at our food ave. Was told if there were money in it someone would have  to stand there and be available for guest.



since you’re already doing something unorthodox and unapproved (card only sco at food ave/snack bar) you should just cover up the cash/coin input


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 29, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> since you’re already doing something unorthodox and unapproved (card only sco at food ave/snack bar) you should just cover up the cash/coin input


That won’t stop Karen from asking for cash back on debit or removing tape and inserting cash anyway.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 29, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> That won’t stop Karen from asking for cash back on debit or removing tape and inserting cash anyway.



then you just have to deal with an angry karen since you’re already going way outside process anyway by just arbitrarily deciding to make a self checkout card only


----------



## Logo (Oct 29, 2021)

Actually workbench is where we got the sign so it's a "thing" somewhere and we have tried covering with tape.  I'm going to suggest we just fund it and call it a day.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 29, 2021)

Logo said:


> Actually workbench is where we got the sign so it's a "thing" somewhere and we have tried covering with tape.  I'm going to suggest we just fund it and call it a day.


That sign is for when SCO cash acceptor/dispenser is temporarily broken not for full time I think


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 29, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That sign is for when SCO cash acceptor/dispenser is temporarily broken not for full time I think



correct


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 29, 2021)

Logo said:


> So what is the actual procedure?


There should be additional funds for the SCO kept in the same place as the additional funds for all of the lanes and guest service.  The cash is added under Manage Cash under settings.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 29, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> correct


we absolutely need a way to disable cash entry/dispensing in the SCO software though so when the dispenser is broken Karen doesn't try to pay with cash and then get upset when it doesnt dispense change


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 29, 2021)

Logo said:


> Because it is at our food ave. Was told if there were money in it someone would have  to stand there and be available for guest.


I don't think this is true because not all of the lanes have a checkout advocate and they are all banked. The registers are closed until someone logs in.


----------



## Logo (Oct 29, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> I don't think this is true because not all of the lanes have a checkout advocate and they are all banked. The registers are closed until someone logs in.


Watchbas in help the guest with issues


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 29, 2021)

We are no cash payments on all of our SCO because of the coin shortage.  This has been for the last 2 weeks.  Before that we kept 1 as no cash and the other 3 normal. On the regular registers we usually run out of quarters by mid afternoon.  I've had evenings with nickels and dimes only.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 30, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> I don't think this is true because not all of the lanes have a checkout advocate and they are all banked. The registers are closed until someone logs in.



right but this is a SCO that is by the snack bar.


----------

